# mão de vaca



## Mangato

Em São Paulo úsase a expressão " mão de vaca", mas não sei bem si quer dizer "avarerento" ou "usurário".

¿Usase tambem ista expressão en Portugal?.

Obrigado, e favor de corrigir os erros.


----------



## olivinha

Bom dia, Mangato.
O Aurélio reconhece _mão-de-vaca_ como sinônimo de _avaro_ (ou _avarento_).
Esperemos por respostas dos colegas portugueses.
O


----------



## olivinha

Umas correçõezinhas:


Mangato said:


> Em São Paulo usa-se a expressão " mão-de-vaca", mas não sei bem se quer dizer "avarerento" ou "usurário".
> 
> Usa-se também esta expressão em Portugal?


----------



## Mangato

obrigado Olivinha


----------



## Cezanne

Mangato said:


> Em São Paulo *usa-se* a expressão "mão de vaca", mas não sei bem *se* quer dizer "*avarento*" ou "usurário".
> 
> * Usa-se* *também* *esta* expressão *em* Portugal?.
> 
> Obrigado, *e, por favor, corrijam-me* os erros.




Eu costumo definir "mão-de-vaca" como a pessoa que exageradamente poupa dinheiro. Também tem como sinônimo "pão duro". Saudações.


----------



## Odinh

Posso estar enganado, mas ao que me consta 'mão-de-vaca' é uma expressão genuinamente brasileira...


----------



## Cineclubista

Salve!

Mais uma contribuição: como no caso de "mão-de-vaca" (com hifens), "pão-duro" é a melhor forma.

Um abraço!


----------



## Cezanne

Cineclubista said:


> Salve!
> 
> Mais uma contribuição: como no caso de "mão-de-vaca" (com hifens), "pão-duro" é a melhor forma.
> 
> Um abraço!



Cineclubista, de fato você me tirou uma dúvida. Realmente confesso que me perdi um pouco a imaginar se "pão-duro" levava ou não hífen. Creio que é mais ou menos um caso parecido ao de "fim-de-semana" e "fim de semana" (este mais comum no Brasil, aquele em Portugal). Forte abraço!


----------



## Alentugano

Mangato said:


> Em São Paulo usa-se a expressão " mão de vaca", mas não sei bem si quer dizer "avarento" ou "usurário".
> 
> Também se usa esta expressão em Portugal?.
> 
> Obrigado, e favor de corrigir os erros.



Mangato, muitos de nós conhecemos essas expressões (mão-de-vaca, pão-duro, unha-de-fome, etc), mas elas são genuinamente brasileiras. Por cá usam-se palavras como _sovina_, _agarrado, __avarento, mesquinho, __somítico, ..._


----------



## intruder

Olá pessoal.

_*Mão-de-vaca*_ só pode designar uma pessoa? Ou pode ser usada também como "estar com vão de vaca de algo". Tipo não ser agarrado a algo.

Vou citar um exemplo abaixo.

_- Ô Felipe. Ricardo tem aniversário semana que vem. A gente tem que fazer vaquinha de 100 reais. Aí cada um dá 10. Vou pedir pra galera contribuir também. Pode ser? 
- Claro, não há problema. Não *estou com vão de vaca (?)* de 10 reais não. 
_
Suponho que a frase esteja errada. Mas como falar nesse caso, para se referir a uma situação em que uma pessoa não está agarrada (não se importa de dividir) alguma coisa.

Obrigado


----------



## pfaa09

Não me parece correcto. Não estou *com *(assim perde-se o verdadeiro significado da expressão)
Esta expressão, está ligada ao dinheiro ou a bens materiais. Normalmente chama-se a alguém que tem posses.
Nesse exemplo que o intruder dá (acho que trocou "mão" por "vão") não precisa do final: "...de 10 reais não...".
Bastaria: _- Claro, não há problema. Não *sou mão de vaca.*_
talvez se possa aceitar o "_não estou mão de vaca"._ Como algo de momento... não sei.


----------



## Ari RT

Não, essa forma eu nunca ouvi. Mão-de-vaca só ouvi usado como adjetivo aplicado a pessoas. 
- Ela é mão-de-vaca; 
- Sicrano, deixe de ser unha-de-fome;
- Entre os dois, o mais pão-duro é Beltrano''
- Entre as duas, a mais pão-duro é Cláudia.
Todos as três expressões invariáveis quanto ao gênero.

Para a frase proposta por intruder, o que se ouviria no Brasil seria algo como:
- Não há de ser por causa de $10;
- Não há de ser por $10;
- Não vou fazer caso de $10;
- Não é por $10 que vão me chamar de mão-de-vaca.


----------



## Farias o quê?

Após comer uma mão de vaca, o mão de vaca subiu numa mão-de-vaca. → _Após comer um quitute preparado com o mocotó bovino, o sovina subiu numa Bauhinia variegata (árvore da família Fabaceae - Caesalpinoideae)_ também popularmente conhecida como bauínia, capa-bode, casco-de-burro, casco-de-vaca, ceroula-de-homem, miriró, mororó, pata-de-boi, pata-de-veado, pé-de-boi, unha-de-boi, unha-de-boi-de-espinho e unha-de-veado.


----------

